# Powerclear 418 leaking gas



## mushmouth (Feb 14, 2013)

I bought a 418 sept of 2011 from Home depot.Last year we got no snow here on Long Island, and last week we got hit, so I fueled it up for the first time, changed oil after first 2 hrs.I noticed a gas smell in my shed, but blew it off.
Today I went back in the shed it smelled like gas,checked gas tank and it was empty.I put some gas in the machine primed it up and right away noticed gas coming out of the gas drain hole on the carb.I tightened the screw, removed it, and it still drips out of the hole.
There is a spring on the screw could it be preventing the screw from closing off the hole completely?Should I remove the spring and try screwing it in further?.
I feel like sticking something in there to plug the hole up.I have a toro svc shop right down the street, I guess I'll see if I can stop by and see what they say.
How do I get warranty service?, do I just bring the receipt to show proof of purchase?.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If it is new I would try for warranty service first. No sense messing with it and then having them say you caused the problem and refusing warranty claims.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello mushmouth, welcome to SBF. i would that the machine to the toro dealer along with the receipt


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would leave everything where it is and do as these guys say and head back to home depot or call them about service or go right to that toro shop close by..


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Mushmouth

You have gotten good advise - talk to Toro about the problem as long as the warranty is in effect. If not still in effect, may or may not be worth having a dealer look at it.

Also, welcome to the forum.


----------



## mushmouth (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks all, I think _I'll stop by sat and see what they say.I still have 7 months before the _warranty is up.
Seems like an easy fix, I guess they'll need to replace the bowl.I wonder what turn around time will be.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i haven used a dealer in years but thats a question you can ask them. i have a couple of friends and each has a shop, its so slow around here because of the lack of snow that they are getting machines back to their customers in as little as three days


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

I hope you did not crank down on that screw!!! It is an adjustment screw, it is a needle with its seat in the carb it can get damaged. I bet your float valve is the culprit, very common on these small engines.


----------

